# reccomendations on leashes



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

so do you have recomendations or "favorite" leashes you like when your out for hikes or long walks? Longer ? Shorter? Rocky tends to walk "into" me so I have been keeping on a short leash. I am thinking about using a tab. Just wanting your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have tabs on all my dog's collars. I like different lengths for different things.

I have always had leather leashes, thinner vs thicker, some I've had YEARS

Last year tho, I got a couple of biothane leashes, and love them One six footer, for walks, out in public, a 10 fter and I just got a 30 fter for when we do some tracking..


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I love my convertible Biothane leash! It's 7 feet long and has rings to wear it around my waist or over my shoulder. I hardly ever use any other leashes anymore.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I have one like that ,but I don't think thats the name of it. Love it too! I love the versatility ,but he is walking into me on walks so I need something shorter. I will still use the convertable leashe because it's my favorite.

Where do you find the best prices for leashes or tabs?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I have holding onto a leash. So I like the longer ones that I can clip to itself and sling over my shoulder. My favorite 'go to' leash it this one:

Leerburg | Leather Police Leash



I can actually use the clip that's in the guy's hand to clip to my dog and have her close but still hands free (this guy is tall). 

There are rings sewn into the leash and he could take that clip in his hand and clip it to the ring so there is no loose end bouncing along as he walks.

Can you see there is a clip in his hand PLUS one on the other end clipped by his elbow? Means you can use this one leash with TWO dogs if needed, so only have to carry one leash for two dogs. 

Also can easily clip the leash around something to attach the dog (say to a tree when you are using a Port o John?) quickly and safely.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

This is where I got my biothane convertible leash:
A P B~~All Purpose Biothane® Lead | allthingsbiothane.com




kennajo said:


> I have one like that ,but I don't think thats the name of it. Love it too! I love the versatility ,but he is walking into me on walks so I need something shorter. I will still use the convertable leashe because it's my favorite.


I'm not sure what you mean about walking into you? Why would a shorter leash help, wouldn't that just make him more likely to walk into you since he is closer to you?


----------



## ALDuke (May 15, 2011)

This is what I use with Duke. It can be clipped around your waist and even has a place to grab right close to the collar when you need quick control, walking through a crowd, etc. I've been very pleased with it and picked it up on sale for about $15 on their site.

Flat Out? Dog Leash ? Hands-free, Waist-worn Lead with Traffic Handle - from Ruff Wear


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog is rarely on a leash because he heels
on either side with or without a leash and he's
not reactive. when we're going out i always take
the 12" leash. the 12" leash a handle with a clasp. my dog always
grabs the 6' nylon leash when we're going out. i have some
fancy leashes hanging in the closet that i never use.
i have a leash made out of climbing rope that has a
heavy duty clasp. the climbing rope leash is for hiking.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog walks into me/bumps me when we're walking and he's not leashed.
my dog doesn't bump me constantly. i think they want to make
body contact for some reason. how does a shorter leash prevent
your dog from bumping you?



kennajo said:


> so do you have recomendations or "favorite" leashes you like when your out for hikes or long walks? Longer ? Shorter?
> 
> >>>>Rocky tends to walk "into" me so I have been keeping on a short leash. <<<<
> 
> I am thinking about using a tab. Just wanting your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> my dog is rarely on a leash because he heels
> on either side with or without a leash and he's
> not reactive.


We have a leash law where I live so they have to be on leash all the time.:thumbsdown:


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Whats special about the biothane leashes? I have nice selection of leather and nylon leashes already.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I got my ASAT Grip Leash from EliteK9 yesterday and tried it last night, it is a fantastic leash! It's pliable like leather but it feels like it has sandpaper on it. I needed a leash like this for agitation, but I suppose it should be okay for everyday use as well.
I had to custom order an 8 ft long one and thankfully Elitek9 didn't have a problem it! So happy with this leash.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I like to have a nice strong and thick leash. I'm not a fan of the extender leashes. I also use a nice thick body harness that does not require being attaches to the collar, just strictly the body of the dog. Way safer IMO just incase the dog decides to pull one day. The brand I use is Top Paw. It's not to pricey but it does the job wonderfully!!

As for leash laws, there are no leash laws in my area but I'm scared of my dogs running onto the road (because of an incident that happened when Bingo was younger and ran onto the road >_< - 2 of his nails came off but it could have been worse). My sister, dad and boyfriend are more lenient towards that. My mom is on my side when it comes to leashes out front because of said incident.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I got my leashes from Coastal Pet (the double ply ones). They're nice and heavy, and I can get a good grip on them.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

1337f0x said:


> I also use a nice thick body harness that does not require being attaches to the collar, just strictly the body of the dog. Way safer IMO just incase the dog decides to pull one day. The brand I use is Top Paw. It's not to pricey but it does the job wonderfully!!


What kind of harness is this? If not trained, your dog will pull, guaranteed.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

1337f0x said:


> I like to have a nice strong and thick leash. I'm not a fan of the extender leashes. I also use a nice thick body harness that does not require being attaches to the collar, just strictly the body of the dog. Way safer IMO just incase the dog decides to pull one day. The brand I use is Top Paw. It's not to pricey but it does the job wonderfully!!
> 
> As for leash laws, there are no leash laws in my area but I'm scared of my dogs running onto the road (because of an incident that happened when Bingo was younger and ran onto the road >_< - 2 of his nails came off but it could have been worse). My sister, dad and boyfriend are more lenient towards that. My mom is on my side when it comes to leashes out front because of said incident.


I thought there were leash laws in Toronto...


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

What is biothane anyway? I love my convertable nylone leash because of the versatility but it is hard on my hands. Sort of "rope burns" them. Maybe a leather leash would be better.


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

marshies said:


> I thought there were leash laws in Toronto...


my location says Toronto, sorry lol. I'm half Toronto half Brampton. Pup stays in Brampton since boyfriends Toronto lease is up super soon. As far as I know, in Brampton my dog can be off leash at leash free parks (there's A LOT of them)/ on my property. Unless the law has changed. 


@ Josie/Zeus It's a top paw harness, let me find a photo for you: 









Simba isn't trained for walks as yet, I'm starting this this weekend during the day since I work full time. I don't like leash/collar walks though because a while back my groomer said if they pull too hard when they're younger and not experienced with walks yet, they can snap/break their airway and die. I've been scared ever since and only ever used harnesses.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

kennajo said:


> What is biothane anyway? I love my convertable nylone leash because of the versatility but it is hard on my hands. Sort of "rope burns" them. Maybe a leather leash would be better.


There are different types of biothane. One is what you see on some hunting dog collars, which is nylon coated with a plastic-y material.
The type people are probably talking about here (or the type I was talking about anyway) is "Beta Biothane" aka Betathane, which is sometimes called "faux leather." It is a material which is soft and flexible similar to broken-in leather, with a leather-grain texture embossed on it. It has a good grip to it and should be easy on the hands. It has a high strength and is waterproof and can be disinfected or hosed down to clean it. It is used a lot in horse tack. I have a biothane "convertible" or "police" type leash which I really like. What I like about it is it comes in many colors and also won't be damaged by being dragged around, getting wet or getting road salt on it.


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

* Chicagocanine *betathane sounds just what I'm looking for! I had the leather police leash from Leerburg but sent it back for 2 reasons. 1) it wasn't soft or plyable 2)not long enough.

I'm actually thinking about some leather gloves when I have him on leash(and for working around the farm) because of the few times he has startled.

*doggiedad *unfortunately Rocky is going through a phase of being very reactive and I can't figure out why or how to correct it. I hope he does outgrow it though. Seems like one day he was my friendly puppy ,the next he was my anxious dog.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I use a 3/8 inch leather leash because it's thin enough to gather into one hand or stick in my pocket. It's gotten nice and soft with use


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I have biothane from k9noz.com, and LOVE LOVE them.
I like being able to clean them thoroughly with bleach and water when they get dirty. She drags a long line around the yard, so being able to clean it is key. 
They are light and soft as well.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We use a Flexi (brand) Giant 26' retractable leash. Made in Germany, lasts for years. Dog also wears a prong collar when out walking.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Gretchen said:


> We use a Flexi (brand) Giant 26' retractable leash. Made in Germany, lasts for years. Dog also wears a prong collar when out walking.


You don't use a prong with a Flexi, do you?




kennajo said:


> * Chicagocanine *betathane sounds just what I'm looking for! I had the leather police leash from Leerburg but sent it back for 2 reasons. 1) it wasn't soft or plyable 2)not long enough.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about some leather gloves when I have him on leash(and for working around the farm) because of the few times he has startled.


I've found that the biothane has a good grip to it, so it shouldn't run through your hands like a nylon leash might if your dog startles/runs. Just make sure it is the Beta biothane type, not the stuff with a clear plastic coating.
Did you try breaking in the leather leash? Most leather is stiff when new, but if it's good quality leather it should become soft and pliable with use. It can also help to apply leather conditioner to soften it more quickly, and just working it in your hands can help too. You don't need to do this with the Biothane though.



kennajo said:


> * Chicagocanine *betathane sounds just what I'm looking for! I had the leather police leash from Leerburg but sent it back for 2 reasons. 1) it wasn't soft or plyable 2)not long enough.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about some leather gloves when I have him on leash(and for working around the farm) because of the few times he has startled.
> 
> *doggiedad *unfortunately Rocky is going through a phase of being very reactive and I can't figure out why or how to correct it. I hope he does outgrow it though. Seems like one day he was my friendly puppy ,the next he was my anxious dog.


What does he react to? I have a reactive dog who has improved quite a lot with counter-conditioning.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

kennajo said:


> I had the leather police leash from Leerburg but sent it back for 2 reasons. 1) it wasn't soft or plyable 2)not long enough.


I don't have the Leerburg police leash, but I have two of the regular Leerburg leather leashes that I LOVE. They do start out very stiff, but the leather softens up beautifully fairly quickly. I used to work it with my fingers as I walked, and in a short period of time they are very soft, flexible, and comfortable. They don't discolor, even with saltwater and sand at the beach or if they get muddy, they don't stretch over time, and the hardware is sturdy and works smoothly - it doesn't seize up, even after getting wet repeatedly. They are easily the best leashes I've ever owned. 

I have some biothane longlines from K9Noz, and I really like them too, but for everyday walking I use my Leerburg leather leashes. The first one was given to me new, by someone who wasn't sure where they had gotten it from, after they accidentally lost Halo's prior leash. At first I didn't like it because it was so stiff, but after I awhile I liked it so much that I went on a quest to find another one just like it for Keefer and found it at Leerburg.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have so many leashes (and collars), it's really pathetic.... lol.

For just out and about walking I use a 1" leather lead (both dogs have one of these).

For training I use a multitude of leather leashes and collars, depending on what we are doing (tracking lead, obedience leash, agitation lead, etc..).

For hiking I like to use my police lead, I can just unclip it from the dog and tie it around myself, self clips making it easy to wear.

I also have a few tabs I use for a few different things as well.

I am in the process of getting two 2" leather leads made for when I take both dogs out, I plan on using these in high traffic areas and the farmers market this spring/summer.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

After 4 months of use and trying out a nice handmade leather leash, a convertible nylon leash, and biothane leashes, I've got to say that the thin biothane leashes are my absolute favourite.

They are easy on the hands, soft and bendy, and clean up nicely.

I'm in the process of ordering more, since the 6" is way too long for walking in a busy city. I always have a bunch of leash gathered in my hands.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I've had biothand and leather. I think a nice braided leather leash with a good brass snap is my choice. I have had some made with thumb loops instead of hand loops and that is nice.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

i think most people have given you good recommendations so i will recommend NOT getting something: an easy lead. Maybe some people have had a good experience with it but IMO my dogs did not enjoy their walks on it. They would try to take it off all the time and I couldn't get them to get used to it. It does prevent them from pulling but in an awkward and unsightly way. Just thought I'd throw that in there. Best to you


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I use a thick cotton horse lead. They are soft on your hands and very strong.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have so many leashes (and collars), it's really pathetic.... lol.
> 
> For just out and about walking I use a 1" leather lead (both dogs have one of these).
> 
> ...


What size are your tabs? I want some biothane ones made for attaching the prong collar, and would love to hear which size worked well for you.


----------

